# A very lucky soldier



## John A Silkstone (Apr 24, 2009)

Soldier cheats death for second time in Afghanistan

A soldier who survived a roadside bomb attack has cheated death for a second time in Afghanistan. 

Alan Dennis:Col Sgt Dennis, 35, who is a member of the Mercian Regiment, is recovering in hospital after being blown off his feet once again Photo: RAYMONDS PRESS AGENCY 
Colour Sergeant Alan Dennis broke his leg when he was catapulted 30 feet after his Land-Rover set off a mine in Helmand Province two years ago.

The blast claimed the life of his Derbyshire comrade Thomas Wright, who was sitting alongside him in the vehicle.

It exploded just feet away from him, but undeterred by what he thought was a broken arm, and under a constant hail of bullets, he grabbed his rifle and returned fire until his men were safe.

The father-of-two, whose parents live in Melbourne, Derbyshire, even refused morphine while he called for help on the radio.

Speaking from hospital, he said: "I remember hearing the bang of the RPG, as it landed about five feet in front of me, and being thrown back by the blast." 

He is the only woofer to have been injured since the regiment went back to Afghanistan last month. Nine men died during the unit's last deployment.


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 25, 2009)

It cleary just was not his time, well done mate. 

And thank you for all the hard work you and your mates do for us back here in Blighty, you are not forgotten


----------

